# Deleting recording files on a Dell Axim X50



## Tech Teacher (Feb 18, 2007)

We have a Dell Axim X50 PDA that sees minimal use but it is about out of disk space because of recording files. I think they are to make audio notes to yourself. We have tried several time to try to figure out how to delete them but we always seem to end up making more. The instruction manual tells how to make a recording but not how to delete it. I can usually figure things out but this one has got me stumped. Anyone know how to get rid of these files?


----------



## Rocket1974 (May 4, 2007)

I have a new-to-me X51 and had the same problem. If you hit the record button on the left of the device (has a circle on it) that starts the recording, part of the 'Notes' program. I think it's a lame design feature at this point, esp. since you can't use File Explorer to delete recordings (at least I couldn't). 

-Hit that button once more then go into Notes.
-Using the scroll key on the handheld, highlight the recording you want to erase (but don't click on it). 
-Click Menu (bottom right) then Delete.

Be careful not to start recording just by picking up or handling the device.

Good luck!


----------



## Tech Teacher (Feb 18, 2007)

I finally solved my problem by connecting it to the computer and opening the device in My Computer. I then could erase any files I wanted to - including the recordings. Thanks for your reply, though. I may need that when I am traveling.


----------

